# ***64 IMPALA BUILD UP - Illustrious Auto Works***



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

I've been working for several months already on my shop's latest project, which is a frame off restoration on a 1964 Impala SS. Some may remember the build up threads I posted for some of the other cars I've done, the Individuals 83 Fleetwood, and my 79 Continental. I enjoyed sharing those projects with you guys so I figured I would do a build up thread on this one....This car has been previously subjected to a very amateur restoration attempt, which has made my job of restoring the car the right way very difficult to say the least.....Enjoy!

In this pic I just pulled the car inside....at first glance, it doesn't look that bad, but thats because the problems are being concealed by pounds of bondo, drywall screws and flattened out tin cans that I found when I stripped the car....unbelievable...


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

............


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

nice car man i just not feeling the hood


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 2 2005, 12:22 AM
> *nice car man i just not feeling the hood
> [snapback]2672538[/snapback]​*


Hahahaha!! Trust me that is the first thing the customer told me to throw in the garbage....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Just got the left quarter off in this pic...It took me quite a while to fabricate new pieces to replace all of the rotted metal so that I could attach the new quarter....like a jackass I started getting lazy with the camera around this point in the job...so I don't have too many pictures of replacing the quarters....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

New full quarter installed....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

New full quarter installed and stripped....right side... It was the same thing on this side underneath the quarter, with the rotted out wheel well and so on.....It took about 1 month for me to remove the factory quarters, repair everything underneath them and then reinstall the new ones.....but when the rust is that bad, replacing it with all new metal is the only way to do it....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Unfortunatly even the new sheet metal needs to be straightened....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

left side... installed the dual antennas


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

After I get the body work super straight using spray polyester, I use a couple of coats of high build primer.......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

The inside of the passenger door was shot.....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Skin removed....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

New inner bottom........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

With the new skin attached...


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Shaping the skin to get the gaps just right took some work...


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 604IMPALA_@Feb 2 2005, 01:16 AM
> *Looking good :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2672668[/snapback]​*


Thanks man... I feel like I've been working on it for over 100 years...lol


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Body work.....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Good as new..


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Outside


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Yo, nice work!!!! I'm doing the samething. I need to get my pix in order to show you guys.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Now for the part that people actually care about....I started finally laying some paint on Monday....

prepped and ready...


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2005, 01:26 AM
> *Yo, nice work!!!! I'm doing the samething. I need to get my pix in order to show you guys.
> [snapback]2672687[/snapback]​*


Good deal man...make sure to post those pics...and thanks!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

This is where I'm at right now...I will continue to post pics as I go...


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

That's tight! My trunk lid had alot of cancer under all 4 tail light. I had to cut that bottom section out and make new ones.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2005, 01:38 AM
> *That's tight! My trunk lid had alot of cancer under all 4 tail light. I had to cut that bottom section out and make new ones.
> [snapback]2672716[/snapback]​*


You mean like this??? hahaha...I really wanted to replace this trunk, but I had to work with it...There was about 1/2 inch of bondo on this entire rear section...It took me almost 2 days to strip that crap of off there and get the metal straightened out with the uni spotter....


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

How do you feel about 3 wheeling the car after all that body work?


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

All that hard work just makes me want to only f/b/s/s and say fuck the rest!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2005, 01:44 AM
> *How do you feel about 3 wheeling the car after all that body work?
> [snapback]2672727[/snapback]​*


what do you mean??????


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, I put so much time into the body work. I don't want the quarter panels to twist.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have a funny feeling if I 3wheel the car, the quarter panel will twist and then the body work will go to shit!!!!!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2005, 01:51 AM
> *Well, I put so much time into the body work. I don't want the quarter panels to twist.
> [snapback]2672739[/snapback]​*


Its no problem...They will be fine as long as you have a wrapped frame.....


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Plus the trim doesn't match. The door is way off! Then the cars looks like shit.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, I'm having that problem right now. The frame part!!!! I need it done. And down here nobody does it and knows about doing it the right way. And I don't have a clue on it.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

I was thinking about taking it to Houston, Tx.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2005, 01:57 AM
> *I was thinking about taking it to Houston, Tx.
> [snapback]2672752[/snapback]​*


Just make sure you get it done correctly, or you might have problems....


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

The lowrider scene isn't real big over here. People down here think if you put big rims on a car and sound that's lowriding. Hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

I tell people down here what I'm doing and they ask me why!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Doin' it the way it's supposed to be done!!!!!!
Very glad to see that, bro! Very nice work indeed!!!!!!!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

For some fucked up reason they think it's played out!!!!! Yeah right, nobody has that style over here. That's why I love it!!!! I'm going to feel like I'm driving a Bentley.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2005, 02:01 AM
> *I tell people down here what I'm doing and they ask me why!
> [snapback]2672759[/snapback]​*


Your going to get that pretty much everywhere....


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

I hear that!!!!!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Now alot of people around here are into air bags. I have a bagged nissan truck also. But my 1st love is my '64!!!!!! I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

There is nothing like hydro!!!!!!


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

I LOVE THIS TOPIC!!
More photos please!!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Feb 2 2005, 02:02 AM
> *Doin' it the way it's supposed to be done!!!!!!
> Very glad to see that, bro! Very nice work indeed!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2672764[/snapback]​*


Thanks a lot bro...I really respect your opinion... I see a lot of people doing it the cheapest, and fastest way... I will never understand that....


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have a 3 pump set up for my impala. 8-inch (front) and 12-inch (rear) cylinders, with 10 switches.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah, me 2!!! Do it that right way, or don't do it at all.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Feb 2 2005, 10:08 AM
> *Thanks a lot bro...I really respect your opinion... I see a lot of people doing it the cheapest, and fastest way... I will never understand that....
> [snapback]2672777[/snapback]​*


Glad to hear that, I've never got that either, cheating completely takes away all the fun... :biggrin: Now you keep us posted homie!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Wait and save your money! The end result will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

looks good as hell bro.......


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

that shit is looking good man.....keep it up


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

looking real good !


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice thread.....nice car!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

WOW, looks real nice. I know how it is, feels like you've been working on it for ever...But once it starts to come togehter, its all worth it 
Keep us updated

Nice work


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

perfectionist, doing it the right way. good job, another 'restored' 64 being RE restored the right way..... :thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

and that thunderbolt scoop looks so fucking gay on an impala!

...............some peoples kids. :uh:

props again for fixing someone else's halfass tin can and bondo job.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks for the nice compliments guys, it's greatly appreciated! I will keep posting pics as I go.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nice topic homie. I cant imagine how long it took you to get everything looking right after using that much new sheetmetal! Thats alot of work, you da man!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I like the color too! uffin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Feb 2 2005, 06:31 PM
> *Thanks for the nice compliments guys, it's greatly appreciated!  I will keep posting pics as I go.....
> [snapback]2675414[/snapback]​*




Whats up Drew, nice to see the parts going to good use, after talking to you a few times I realized you were going to do a nice job and not short cut the car at all, and its nice to see you DID NOT SHORT CUT anything.


Looking good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Feb 2 2005, 02:59 AM
> *Unfortunatly even the new sheet metal needs to be straightened....
> [snapback]2672639[/snapback]​*




too bad not everyone understands that, lol, ALL CARS HAVE BONDO FROM THE FACTORY.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

damn homie some tight ass work, what exactly is the name of the body filler youre using?,
keep up the bad ass work :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 2 2005, 07:19 PM
> *damn homie some tight ass work, what exactly is the name of the body filler youre using?,
> keep up the bad ass work :biggrin:
> [snapback]2676208[/snapback]​*


looks like Rage Gold with blue hardener to me!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

looks good! :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 
i guess he decided against the original color choice.
i want to come up and see the car.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

do you want me to tell you what i think about your work...????


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Jason J....thanks for the compliments, and your right it has been a ton of work, I had a feeling you would be digging the color..hahaha

Notorious67.....I was wondering if you might recognize a few of those parts..hahaha...and thanks for the good words!

Miami...Skandalouz is dead on...Rage Gold with blue hardener...

D-Low......yeah, it took a little persuasion, but he decided he liked this color a little better...I think it was a good choice...as far as checking the car out, give me a call anytime

Thanks again guys...

Drew


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Feb 2 2005, 11:42 PM
> *Jason J....thanks for the compliments, and your right it has been a ton of work, I had a feeling you would be digging the color..hahaha
> 
> Notorious67.....I was wondering if you might recognize a few of those parts..hahaha...and thanks for the good words!
> ...


jasonj is color blind......


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looking at that color outside will make you that way


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 2 2005, 09:40 PM
> *do you want me to  tell you what i think about your work...????
> [snapback]2676965[/snapback]​*


I love you bean.....feel free to stroke my ego anytime...hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Feb 2 2005, 11:47 PM
> *I love you bean.....feel free to stroke my ego anytime...hahahaha!!!!!!
> [snapback]2677005[/snapback]​*


that dont sound right to me ......... you love me ,and you want me to stroke you ego....... thats just not right....... :dunno:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 2 2005, 09:50 PM
> *that dont sound right to me ......... you love me ,and you want me to stroke you ego....... thats just not right....... :dunno:
> [snapback]2677015[/snapback]​*


Whats the problem????? Your not into that sort of thing??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn bro, the four looks good man.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Feb 2 2005, 11:51 PM
> *Whats the problem????? Your not into that sort of thing???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2677022[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :nono: i'm going to hurt you .....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Damn bro, the four looks good man.....
> [snapback]2677032[/snapback]​*


Thanks a lot USO... it means a lot...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

the car is alright... the work is ok...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Feb 2 2005, 11:42 PM
> *
> 
> Notorious67.....I was wondering if you might recognize a few of those parts..hahaha...and thanks for the good words!
> ...


I knew when you didnt like that door patch panel and exchanged it for the full door skin that you had an eye for quality.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

PROPS!!!..... no substitute for quality!.....


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

hard to find people that care anymore to do it right the first time :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 2 2005, 10:44 PM
> *jasonj is color blind......
> [snapback]2676987[/snapback]​*


I told you Bean.... it doesnt matter what color the outside is.... its ALL PINK INSIDE!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 3 2005, 08:34 AM
> *I told you Bean.... it doesnt matter what color the outside is.... its ALL PINK INSIDE!
> [snapback]2677645[/snapback]​*



that is so true!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not really i have had some that were brown




























oooopppppppsssssssss sorry wrong hole :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Drew.... man you do some truly Badass Work homie...... keep it up


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

You do nice work. Can't wait to see some finished pics.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 3 2005, 09:45 AM
> *not really i have had some that were brown
> oooopppppppsssssssss sorry wrong hole :biggrin:
> [snapback]2677756[/snapback]​*



lol. :roflmao: 

2 in the pink 1 in the stink!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 3 2005, 09:45 AM
> *not really i have had some that were brown
> oooopppppppsssssssss sorry wrong hole :biggrin:
> [snapback]2677756[/snapback]​*


nasty people on here.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 





you have to clean it first... :biggrin:


----------



## cubnlynx (Sep 12, 2003)

ttt great work drew hopefully when i get the money you can do my 64ss like that


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cubnlynx_@Feb 5 2005, 01:10 PM
> *ttt  great work drew hopefully when i get the money you can do my 64ss like that
> [snapback]2687177[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

CLEAN!!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Update pics... :0


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Drew.....as always you never cease(sp) to amaze me. You are truely an artist, I just wish I could afford you....lol  I know this goes without saying but keep up the good work :thumbsup: 

I should be taking a trip to the delivery room some time this week, so after the baby is born I want all you guys to come by the house so we can have some cigars  and I can introduce you to Manny Jr. :biggrin:

Oh yeah and where's that air hose you promised me???


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

I have some new pics for everyone....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

trunk....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Pass. door.....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

kind of fuzzy....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

trunk...


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thats it for now...more to come!


----------



## Hi-Dro (Feb 11, 2005)

NICE


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: Beautiful!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Fucking killer paint man! Is it ever a problem to paint seperate pieces like that, it seems like there might be some color variances when it goes back together?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

WOW!!! :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 10 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Fucking killer paint man!  Is it ever a problem to paint seperate pieces like that, it seems like there might be some color variances when it goes back together?
> [snapback]2708672[/snapback]​*


yes...your absolutly right....I wouldn't suggest the average painter try doing it this way...

Drew


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

Great thread bro! Your doing an awesome job there. Thanks for sharing your build up with us. Very educational!

Peace...


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

beautiful work man :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

what color is that homie that color is badass homie


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good bro! I cant wait to see it go together


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

GREAT WORK !!!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks again everyone for the really nice compliments....
the color is tangerine candy over gold flakes...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2005, 10:45 PM
> *Looks good bro! I cant wait to see it go together
> [snapback]2709914[/snapback]​*


Yeah you and me both....there is still a lot of work left though, so it will be a little while...it will be nice though for sure...thanks!


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Drew, you are a motherfuckin mastermind. The shit that you do is incredible. I'll have to holla at you about puttin in some work when I get my money up :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

that [email protected]$erf*ck%er is bad ass bro. can't wait to see more pics..............


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I love that paint color!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Good work man.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Doing any murals???


----------



## THE CHEIF (Jan 15, 2005)

Just love the paint job  
The body work is a killer to


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

FLAKE IS TIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is bad ass bro...................great job.....can't wait to see it back together as well bro.....................great work.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I loved the Lincoln build up and now this...you definitely are doin the damn thing...keep it up man looks real good..


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Looks great homie, nothing beats a nice flake. But i think you are very brave to paint it in pieces like that.


----------



## 65impalaSS (Nov 20, 2002)

That is really nice work. Attention to detail. A lot of people need to take a page out of your book on how to build a car. I really like it. Keep it up!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Beautiful work,Outstanding!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

I can't thank you guys enough for the really nice compliments! It really means a lot! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 11 2005, 10:55 AM
> *Looks great homie, nothing beats a nice flake. But i think you are very brave to paint it in pieces like that.
> [snapback]2711909[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro...I definitly agree, I love flake too, and I'm sure a lot of people have been quietly disagreeing with the way that I paint...and that's fine....
I think spraying a candy in pieces would be a brave thing for someone who maybe didn't have a lot of experience, but its just a matter of being knowledgeable enough to know the things you have to pay attention to in order to have it come out right ...thats all...
I do all of my paint jobs like that, I have found that I can produce a better product that way...It takes a lot longer than spraying a car the traditional way, but like I said I can produce a higher quality paint job this way, and thats what is important to me...so I really don't care if its more work. 
For years I sprayed cars in the "traditional" way....but there are certain imperfections the paint job will definitly have that are unavoidable when spraying a car like that...and I hated that, so I figured out a way to get rid of the things that I was always unhappy with...I guess it all depends on how particular you are with the work you produce....I've found that a lot of people aren't....

Anyway, hopefully that explaination will satisfy the curiousity that I'm sure a few people have had....

Thanks again everyone for all of the really nice compliments! :thumbsup: 

Drew


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

the car is alright.....


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

that color to bright for me..but from the pics looks like a descent paint job


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

Drew,

You have alot of passion for what you do. I can see that clearly by the way you break the mold in your spraying techniques in order to get the best possible job done. Mad respect bro!

Just out of curiosity though, what sort of problems or disadvantages do you get from painting a car in one piece?

Lee


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Feb 12 2005, 12:25 AM
> *Drew,
> 
> You have alot of passion for what you do. I can see that clearly by the way you break the mold in your spraying techniques in order to get the best possible job done. Mad respect bro!
> ...


Thanks Lee....and to answer your question, tape edges and dry spots mostly....
Did you get my email with the measurements?

Drew


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

Looks real good.
what color you going with your interior?


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Feb 12 2005, 01:13 AM
> *Looks real good.
> what color you going with your interior?
> [snapback]2714846[/snapback]​*


Thanks....we are going with the stock fawn interior for the SS....just a fancy name for beige.....

Drew


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Feb 12 2005, 01:16 AM
> *Thanks....we are going with the stock fawn interior for the SS....just a fancy name for beige.....
> 
> Drew
> [snapback]2714852[/snapback]​*


nice. make sure to keep posting.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Absolutly.... :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice body work,i cant wait to see it done


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Feb 11 2005, 08:48 PM
> *I can't thank you guys enough for the really nice compliments!  It really means a lot! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2713532[/snapback]​*


Alright get your bags packed and get ready to Spray my 61 now. :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Great work man keep it going


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Feb 11 2005, 07:29 PM
> *Thanks bro...I definitly agree, I love flake too, and I'm sure a lot of people have been quietly disagreeing with the way that I paint...and that's fine....
> I think spraying a candy in pieces would be a brave thing for someone who maybe didn't have a lot of experience, but its just a matter of being knowledgeable enough to know the things you have to pay attention to in order to have it come out right ...thats all...
> I do all of my paint jobs like that, I have found that I can produce a better product that way...It takes a lot longer than spraying a car the traditional way, but like I said I can produce a higher quality paint job this way, and thats what is important to me...so I really don't care if its more work.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2005, 04:54 AM
> *Alright get your bags packed and get ready to Spray my 61 now. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2715000[/snapback]​*


 :0 ........... :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:0 Just love the work, Keep up the good work bro, your love for your trade shows thru your work. Outstanding!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 12 2005, 01:42 PM
> *:0  Just love the work, Keep up the good work bro, your love for your trade shows thru your work. Outstanding!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2715861[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Any new pics to share???


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey Drew, No I have not recieved an email or PM.


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

come on where is the pics yo


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: that is a bad ass 64 but what color are your rims yo


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

cANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW PICS OF THE 6-FO :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

this topic is CRAZY


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

New pics coming soon.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

the suspense is killing me............................ :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 15 2005, 08:10 AM
> *the suspense is killing me............................ :0
> [snapback]2727789[/snapback]​*



me too!

hurry up with those pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Drew,

Beautiful work.

PM me with a work or cell number I may reach you.

I might need it.

 

Jeff


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

bump for some updates :cheesy:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Orange really grows on you after a while  It looks good. Nice job


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Feb 18 2005, 10:48 PM
> *Drew,
> 
> Beautiful work.
> ...


Hi Jeff 
:wave:
PM me for Drew's #


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Sorry its taking so long for new pics...this step is taking me a while......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thats it for now.....


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0 very nice! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I have to give it up to the little-big homie Drew. That shit is looking real tough.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks fellas..... :thumbsup: 
I'm heading back to the shop in a few minutes for "round two" with this roof today.....hopefully the roads are plowed a little better than an hour ago....I have two cars and they are both RWD...... :angry:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Feb 24 2005, 10:42 PM
> *DAN.... you must come to Phx when i finish mine.... we must cruise together!!!..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2774087[/snapback]​*


Q U A L I T Y :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

A few more.....now its time to do it all over again on the other side.........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

You couldn't pay me enough money to do this again anytime soon, my back is killing me.........more pics later.......


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 25 2005, 12:45 AM
> *Lookin good  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2774479[/snapback]​*


Thanks a lot bro!.....I haven't done patterns in a while...I forgot how much work it is....


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

very nice


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

looks very cool! This car will be nice!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

that shit is looking awesome man!! cant wait to see the finished product, i need all that done on my 63, damn half ass shit only makes it harder when you go back to do it the right way.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Lurlurs64ss.......are you at home now?


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Feb 27 2005, 07:15 PM
> *that shit is looking awesome man!! cant wait to see the finished product, i need all that done on my 63, damn half ass shit only makes it harder when you go back to do it the right way.
> [snapback]2785415[/snapback]​*


Thanks a lot bro.....I got your pm...where are you located?


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

A few pics from today..............


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

more tomorrow.....


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0


----------



## lowriding619 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 1 2005, 12:09 AM
> *more tomorrow.....
> [snapback]2791595[/snapback]​*



its march 4 and no new pictures what happend :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

nice work. bad ass color


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

That is such a nice color. What color is the base I never seen that color look so clean before props on you killer job...



Czarr :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

money money money..........MONEY!!


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 4 2005, 10:42 AM
> *money money money..........MONEY!!
> [snapback]2807867[/snapback]​*


LOL


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Sorry the pics are coming slow, but this part is pretty time consuming....here are a few of what I've been working on.....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.........


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

nice work drew


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 7 2005, 12:28 AM
> *nice work drew
> [snapback]2818000[/snapback]​*


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

..........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

..........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

thats it for now.....I'll be sanding and reclearing for a few days, but as soon as I get some more interesting pics I will definitly post them....

Drew


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

amazing work, great pics.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks amazing!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

WOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Damn that shit looks amazing, wish i could afford a paint job like that.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

beautiful work, cant wait to see it complete


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DAMN THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

very very nice !!!


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

How many hours do you have in JUST the top??


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2005, 09:36 AM
> *How many hours do you have in JUST the top??
> [snapback]2818944[/snapback]​*


Its not that bad......about 45 hours.........


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys....I'm glad that everyone likes it! 

I am running out of "Global Space" for adding pictures to my posts....If anyone knows what I have to do to be able to continue posting pics, if you could let me know, that would be great.......thanks again everyone!

Drew


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

amazing!!!!


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

damn! those patterns are bad!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

you can use imageshack to upload pics! Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Damn Drew!!!!! The Patterns look like they are floating! You are very talented! Major Props Homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:0 !


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

wow, thats nuts, that car didn't look that bad, i can't believe it. how many 64s out there do you think are like that? you've done a crazy lot of work. how hard is it to find a 64 without all that rust??


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

WOW


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks again guys for all of the good words.....It is really helping to keep me from getting completely burnt out on this project, so it is truely appreciated!........ :thumbsup: 

Drew


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 7 2005, 06:36 PM
> *wow, thats nuts, that car didn't look that bad, i can't believe it. how many 64s out there do you think are like that? you've done a crazy lot of work. how hard is it to find a 64 without all that rust??
> [snapback]2821010[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the props...your right about it being a lot of work.....I'm not really sure what you question is though.....do you mean finding a project car that is rust free, or did you mean trying to find an already restored impala that appears rust free, and ACTUALLY is?.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Almost makes me want a hardtop again, very fucking nice!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 7 2005, 11:37 PM
> *Thanks for the props...your right about it being a lot of work.....I'm not really sure what you question is though.....do you mean finding a project car that is rust free, or did you mean trying to find an already restored impala that appears rust free, and ACTUALLY is?.........
> [snapback]2821926[/snapback]​*


i think i meant both, first finding a rust free car, i'm thinking you get what you pay for so the more the car the less chances of rust. and i guess the other question how often do they appear restored and aren't ?


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 8 2005, 10:30 AM
> *i think i meant both, first finding a rust free car, i'm thinking you get what you pay for so the more the car the less chances of rust. and i guess the other question how often do they appear restored and aren't ?
> [snapback]2823576[/snapback]​*


This is going to sound strange, but I feel in most cases the more money you spend buying the car, the more money you are wasting....until you get upwards of 15-20K you are almost always buying a car that has had and amatuer attempt at restoring it....These cars are 40+ years old and are very expensive to restore properly, so somewhere along the line usually at least once or twice, the car has been "repaired" by people who are less than qualified in an attempt to save money. We all know what an Impala that goes for say, 6-10K looks like.....it looks descent, but not prestine....and when you start getting into it you will most likely find some pretty unbelievable half assed repairs....and that is exactly why the car only looked descent.....so from my experience a 4-12K impala is basically a 2K Impala with a shitty restoration attempt that varies in age....the newer the crappy resto. the more it costs.....If you are looking to own a completely restored prestine classic, in my opinion the best thing you should do is buy a 2-4K project and have it restored by a reputable shop, or buy one that was recently restored for upwards of 15-20K.....from what I've seen, anything in the middle is just a "polished turd".........a lot of people that I've talked to don't understand that having a sweet Impala is a whole different ball game money and time wise than say having a nice big body Fleetwood or whatever......A quality classic is expensive.........hope this helps.

Drew


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 8 2005, 03:09 PM
> *This is going to sound strange, but I feel in most cases the more money you spend buying the car, the more money you are wasting....until you get upwards of 15-20K you are almost always buying a car that has had and amatuer attempt at restoring it....These cars are 40+ years old and are very expensive to restore properly, so somewhere along the line usually at least once or twice, the car has been "repaired" by people who are less than qualified in an attempt to save money.  We all know what an Impala that goes for say, 6-10K looks like.....it looks descent, but not prestine....and when you start getting into it you will most likely find some pretty unbelievable half asses repairs....and that is exactly why the car only looked descent.....so from my experience a 4-12K impala is basically a 2K Impala with a shitty restoration attempt that varies in age....the newer the crappy resto. the more it costs.....If you are looking to own a completely restored prestine classic, in my opinion the best thing you should do is buy a 2-4K project and have it restored by a reputable shop, or buy one that was recently restored for upwards of 15-20K.....from what I've seen, anything in the middle is just a "polished turd".........a lot of people that I've talked to don't understand that having a sweet Impala is a whole different ball game money and time wise than say having a nice big body Fleetwood or whatever......A quality classic is expensive.........hope this helps.
> 
> Drew
> [snapback]2824633[/snapback]​*



Drew, I love this subject and YOUR work. It's awsome. I'm curious how much it's going to cost your customer?

You are SOOOO RIGHT on about the cost of an impala! I bought a car for $8000 and it looked pretty decent, I knew already from my homies that I was going to throw down some more $$ because of one thing or another with the car. I prayed to the Virgin Mary on my way home but that didn't help. :uh: Major work needed to be done. 

It looks good about 40 feet away but when you get up close :uh: 

Slowly, without getting the wifey mad($$ I need to buy her a new car, she's using my old jeep that's ready to die) I've been bringing it back to it's original luster, which has cost me more than expected. I've done a lot to it too. It now needs a full on paint job and suspention.

Looking back, I wish I would have read your post on this and I would have found me a $2000 car. Oh well can't go back now. 

Learning a lot from your post. Thanks man!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

once again wow, i never really put that much thought into it. thanks a lot man i appreciate the help.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm glad I was able to help shed some light on the subject for you guys....bodywork and paint has got to be one of the most misunderstood subjects in any area of automotive work.....and thanks again for the props!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

whats up Drew???????????


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 8 2005, 10:25 PM
> *whats up Drew???????????
> [snapback]2826728[/snapback]​*


Whats up bro! I'm getting close to placing that big order....I'm sure your excited!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 9 2005, 12:27 AM
> *Whats up bro!  I'm getting close to placing that big order....I'm sure your excited!
> [snapback]2826740[/snapback]​*



just call me homie, you know I take care of my people. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Drew said,Polished turd!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY THATS MY CAR!!!!!!!  :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 8 2005, 10:28 PM
> *just call me homie, you know I take care of my people.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2826745[/snapback]​*


Can I too be included with your people? :0 

I have a polished turd! :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

Sup Drew,

Awesome! 

As a signwriter I'm curious to know 2 things. 

How do you reach the center of the roof to get all that detail down?

And Do you lay down all the lines and patterns by eye or is everything measured up to keep perfect spacing?

Once again AWESOME!

Peace


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Drew do you have another job, or is this your full time job? Only reason i ask is, how do you make money to live if it takes you 3 months to do this paint job? or are you working on other cars too?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

DDDDDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!! thats fucken bad-ass bro...good work... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Feb 11 2005, 08:40 PM
> *that color to bright for me..but from the pics looks like a descent paint job
> [snapback]2713701[/snapback]​*


decent??? :uh:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO DO SOME MURALS ON THIS NICE CAR

CHECK MY MURALS 
(559) 741-0924

http://valenciacreative.com/herrera/


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

dude that car is lookin bad ass keep up tha great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Mar 10 2005, 06:44 PM
> *Sup Drew,
> 
> Awesome!
> ...


Thanks bro! I have a few tricks to find the center, but mainly it is just careful measuring....and it is kind of a combination of measuring and lining things up by eye....It does get pretty tricky keeping track of them all....hahaha!

Drew


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Mar 10 2005, 07:54 PM
> *I WOULD LIKE TO DO SOME MURALS ON THIS NICE CAR
> 
> CHECK MY MURALS
> ...


I'm not sure if the owner is interested in doing any murals but I'll ask him....I did check out you website though, and your work is awesome....If not on this car maybe we can hook up on another project.....where are you located?

Drew


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 11 2005, 12:01 AM
> *dude that car is lookin bad ass keep up tha great work :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2836938[/snapback]​*


Thanks!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 10 2005, 07:34 PM
> *DDDDDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!  thats fucken bad-ass bro...good work... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]2835622[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro!!!!! I really appreciated all of the nice compliments from everyone!!!!


----------



## onelowfig (Jan 29, 2004)

I think every body has said it all, but Ill say it again WOW....very good cuality


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Mar 10 2005, 07:21 PM
> *Drew do you have another job, or is this your full time job? Only reason i ask is, how do you make money to live if it takes you 3 months to do this paint job? or are you working on other cars too?
> [snapback]2835553[/snapback]​*


That is a pretty strange question to ask somebody that you don't know, but how much do you think a project like this costs?...thanks for your concern, but I'm doing just fine.........

Drew


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn I've been away too long!...can't believe I missed this topic.
Excellent work Dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 8 2005, 09:09 PM
> *This is going to sound strange, but I feel in most cases the more money you spend buying the car, the more money you are wasting....until you get upwards of 15-20K you are almost always buying a car that has had and amatuer attempt at restoring it....These cars are 40+ years old and are very expensive to restore properly, so somewhere along the line usually at least once or twice, the car has been "repaired" by people who are less than qualified in an attempt to save money.  We all know what an Impala that goes for say, 6-10K looks like.....it looks descent, but not prestine....and when you start getting into it you will most likely find some pretty unbelievable half assed repairs....and that is exactly why the car only looked descent.....so from my experience a 4-12K impala is basically a 2K Impala with a shitty restoration attempt that varies in age....the newer the crappy resto. the more it costs.....If you are looking to own a completely restored prestine classic, in my opinion the best thing you should do is buy a 2-4K project and have it restored by a reputable shop, or buy one that was recently restored for upwards of 15-20K.....from what I've seen, anything in the middle is just a "polished turd".........a lot of people that I've talked to don't understand that having a sweet Impala is a whole different ball game money and time wise than say having a nice big body Fleetwood or whatever......A quality classic is expensive.........hope this helps.
> 
> Drew
> [snapback]2824633[/snapback]​*



ouch ... i should taken body work classes so i could say the same thing ... but truthfully i am a mechanic wrenching and fixing things .... i'm not even going to go out on a limb and claim i know anything about body work ....


except thats the way i want mine done ... some day ...





till then i will love and keep my polished turd running and running!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

did i mention i drive mine on a daily basis :biggrin:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 11 2005, 02:26 AM
> *did i mention i drive mine on a daily basis :biggrin:
> [snapback]2837286[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: I envy your mechanic skills.....that is one area that I wish I spent more time learning.....once you start getting into the inner workings of a motor, like valves and rockers and pistons, its like chinese to me......... :dunno: I spent so much time on body, paint, hydros, and stereos that when my car breaks down, half the time I have to pay someone to fix it...... :happysad:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 11 2005, 01:43 AM
> *Damn I've been away too long!...can't believe I missed this topic.
> Excellent work Dawg :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2837215[/snapback]​*


Thanks a lot bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Drew I think you missed a spot..... the candy is blotchy and one of the tape lines aint straight............NOT.......................You da Mudafunkin Man Homie..... that paint is badass....... Keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

GREAT JOB BRO......that looks very nice---------can't wait to see how the rest of the car is going to come out........are you going to pattern the whole thing...........or just the og style of flaked patterned roof and solid candy bottom?..................:thumbsup:...........excellent work


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

I AM FROM VISALIA CALIFORNIA
ANY QUESTIONS JUST GIVE ME A CALL.
(559) 741-0924

http://valenciacreative.com/herrera/


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

SLAMNFX.............Hahaha...thanks bro!

lowriderlife.......Thanks bro....I doing a pretty traditional style...solid color body with the patterned roof....he might do some leafing and striping on the body, but thats about it........thanks again!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Mar 11 2005, 12:46 PM
> *I AM FROM VISALIA CALIFORNIA
> ANY QUESTIONS JUST GIVE ME A CALL.
> (559) 741-0924
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Here are some new pics....they aren't very exciting but... :dunno:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

dash......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

steering wheel....I'm pretty sure that I'm not going to leave the gold but I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet.......but thats it for now, sorry progress seems slow, but it's not a very quick process........... :happysad:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Mar 11 2005, 12:46 PM
> *I AM FROM VISALIA CALIFORNIA
> ANY QUESTIONS JUST GIVE ME A CALL.
> (559) 741-0924
> ...


How exactly would this work...because I have a frame for a turntable 63 I'm working on that I might be interested in having you do some murals on...your work is gorgeous.....let me know...thanks

Drew


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Just so you know, I save every picture you post in this topic. :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 11 2005, 06:55 PM
> *Just so you know, I save every picture you post in this topic.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2840744[/snapback]​*


Wow!!! Thats crazy...I'm glad your enjoying them!


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 11 2005, 01:48 AM
> *That is a pretty strange question to ask somebody that you don't know, but how much do you think a project like this costs?...thanks for your concern, but I'm doing just fine.........
> 
> Drew
> [snapback]2837092[/snapback]​*


i dont mean anything mean by my statement like, Your Broke, or your slow or anything..im just curious for real...sorry didnt mean to offend..i apologize!


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Drew could you help a new guy out.... Could you please give me a ball park price for the work your doing to that car. If I had read this post 2yrs ago I wouldn't have put over 5G's in to a car that stills needs about 5G's more work to become a shiny Turd. I love my 75 Grandville Convertible, but the next project I do will be an Impala.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Mar 11 2005, 08:16 PM
> *i dont mean anything mean by my statement like, Your Broke, or your slow or anything..im just curious for real...sorry didnt mean to offend..i apologize!
> [snapback]2840986[/snapback]​*


Sorry......don't I feel stupid.. :happysad: 
Sometimes it is hard to tell the emotion behind things people say on a computer....my apologees.....


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight!!!!!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Mar 11 2005, 08:16 PM
> *Drew could you help a new guy out.... Could you please give me a ball park price for the work your doing to that car. If I had read this post 2yrs ago I wouldn't have put over 5G's in to a car that stills needs about 5G's more work to become a shiny Turd.  I love my 75 Grandville Convertible, but the next project I do will be an Impala.
> [snapback]2840987[/snapback]​*


I know that I sent you a similar reply in response to your PM, but after reading what I wrote I decided to post it up here, because a lot of people have had similar questions.....
....the price on a restoration really depends on the condition of the vehicle you are starting with......This impala's restoration is what you would consider a full restoration as opposed to a partial restoration....It is a frame off including new interior, new motor, extensive rust repair including having to replace both quarters...on top of a pretty involved paintjob and quite a bit of chrome plating...by the time all is said and done, this customer will have spent over $40,000, but you definitly don't have to spend that much to have a quality ride that you can cruise and add to later on when you get more cash...he opted to go for doing everything in one shot.....If he used his stock interior, motor and frame with no chrome,and went with a base/clear paint job....the ride would have still been clean and more in the $15,000-$20,000 range for his total investment.... 

Something for you to keep in mind too when restoring an old car is how many new parts you will need....just to do the body a paint on this car, the materials cost is over $6,000... a good chunk of your money is going to things like whatever replacement panels you might need which aren't cheap....plus things like bumpers, grilles, door handles, lock kits, weatherstripping, tail lights, misc. moldings and emblems and so on........as I'm sure you can imagine it all adds up....

It's important for people to know what they are getting into when restoring a classic.....a lot of people come in with good intentions...but what usually happens is they wind up getting in way over their head and either doing a half assed job themselves to cut costs, or end up selling the unfinished car out of frustration....

In my opinion, the majority of people are really better off buying something newer like a late model Fleetwood or a Town Car or something....it is a hell of a lot cheaper and you don't have to cut any corners to fit a smaller budget....which ends up making the project less stressful and more fun...which is what this car thing is supposed to be about..............

Sorry this was kind of lengthy, but I hope it helps people out that may have had some of the same kind of questions....... 

Drew


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

looking real good, great pics. keep up the good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 12 2005, 02:56 AM
> *looking real good, great pics. keep up the good job  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2841874[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro! I will keep posting for sure.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 11 2005, 11:17 PM
> *dash......
> [snapback]2840298[/snapback]​*


is a damn shame thats a padded style dash and most of that flake will be covered up with chrome trim and a padded dash ...but you gotta paint everythng to be a 100 point car right?


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 12 2005, 03:31 AM
> *is a damn shame thats a padded style dash and most of that flake will be covered up with chrome trim and a padded dash ...but you gotta paint everythng to be a 100 point car right?
> [snapback]2841907[/snapback]​*


Yeah...I was thinking the same thing....but at the same time it makes it a little easier...it is a pain in the ass trying to cut and buff something like that dashboard...


----------



## 64Joker (Mar 27, 2004)

That's dedicatoin! Thanks for the tips on the dash work...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

you gonna paint the piece around the gauge cluster or is he chroming that?


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

chrome it i did


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 12 2005, 03:09 AM
> *I know that I sent you a similar reply in response to your PM, but after reading what I wrote I decided to post it up here, because a lot of people have had similar questions.....
> ....the price on a restoration really depends on the condition of the vehicle you are starting with......This impala's restoration is what you would consider a full restoration as opposed to a partial restoration....It is a frame off including new interior, new motor, extensive rust repair including having to replace both quarters...on top of a pretty involved paintjob and quite a bit of chrome plating...by the time all is said and done, this customer will have spent over $40,000, but you definitly don't have to spend that much to have a quality ride that you can cruise and add to later on when you get more cash...he opted to go for doing everything in one shot.....If he used his stock interior, motor and frame with no chrome,and went with a base/clear paint job....the ride would have still been clean and more in the $15,000-$20,000 range for his total investment....
> 
> ...



well said!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Damm, my boy Kromatized told me to check this thread out, what can I say, awesome work man. Those patterns are off the hook, I wish someone downunder could do that sort of work. Loving it.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 12 2005, 02:09 AM
> *I know that I sent you a similar reply in response to your PM, but after reading what I wrote I decided to post it up here, because a lot of people have had similar questions.....
> ....the price on a restoration really depends on the condition of the vehicle you are starting with......This impala's restoration is what you would consider a full restoration as opposed to a partial restoration....It is a frame off including new interior, new motor, extensive rust repair including having to replace both quarters...on top of a pretty involved paintjob and quite a bit of chrome plating...by the time all is said and done, this customer will have spent over $40,000, but you definitly don't have to spend that much to have a quality ride that you can cruise and add to later on when you get more cash...he opted to go for doing everything in one shot.....If he used his stock interior, motor and frame with no chrome,and went with a base/clear paint job....the ride would have still been clean and more in the $15,000-$20,000 range for his total investment....
> 
> ...



Your absolutely right... If your short on cash get a g-body or a newer car cause your going to struggle with a classic


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Dash looks good, your Impala has all its blood going to his head.lol. Fix your steering wheel.lol.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2005, 10:25 PM
> *Dash looks good, your Impala has all its blood going to his head.lol. Fix your steering wheel.lol.
> 
> 
> ...



poor little guy! that's impala abuse if i ever saw it! :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

lol...He mounted the wheel ass backwards,or/and then the emblem too. Man it's confusing lol.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2005, 10:28 PM
> *lol...He mounted the wheel ass backwards,or/and then the emblem too. Man it's confusing lol.
> [snapback]2844001[/snapback]​*



He forgot to get gas too, I hope he's got enough to make it home.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HAHAHAAHAHAA!!! But the dash looks good! He must of spent it all on that!Lol.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 12 2005, 12:36 PM
> *you gonna paint the piece around the gauge cluster or is he chroming that?
> [snapback]2842802[/snapback]​*


Planning on chroming it as of right now....I personally think that chrome is the way to go.....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Mar 12 2005, 09:36 PM
> *Damm, my boy Kromatized told me to check this thread out, what can I say, awesome work man. Those patterns are off the hook, I wish someone downunder could do that sort of work. Loving it.
> [snapback]2843877[/snapback]​*


Thanks a lot bro!!! I was actually wondering how Kromatized made out with those antenna measurements...... and you can always ship your car to me...... :thumbsup: 

Drew


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 13 2005, 01:35 AM
> *Planning on chroming it as of right now....I personally think that chrome is the way to go.....
> [snapback]2844392[/snapback]​*



lol, thats like one of my biggest pet peeves on impalas, chrome dash bezels. guess you either like it or you dont.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 12 2005, 02:09 AM
> *I know that I sent you a similar reply in response to your PM, but after reading what I wrote I decided to post it up here, because a lot of people have had similar questions.....
> ....the price on a restoration really depends on the condition of the vehicle you are starting with......This impala's restoration is what you would consider a full restoration as opposed to a partial restoration....It is a frame off including new interior, new motor, extensive rust repair including having to replace both quarters...on top of a pretty involved paintjob and quite a bit of chrome plating...by the time all is said and done, this customer will have spent over $40,000, but you definitly don't have to spend that much to have a quality ride that you can cruise and add to later on when you get more cash...he opted to go for doing everything in one shot.....If he used his stock interior, motor and frame with no chrome,and went with a base/clear paint job....the ride would have still been clean and more in the $15,000-$20,000 range for his total investment....
> 
> ...


Excellent advice.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

sorry guys i put the pic up and didnt relize that it was that way. but that piece was broke on my car .its got a new horn butten on it know sorry guys i should look at my pics a little better next time thanks and im realy dign the paint job


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 13 2005, 07:39 PM
> *Thanks a lot bro!!!  I was actually wondering how Kromatized made out with those antenna measurements...... and you can always ship your car to me...... :thumbsup:
> 
> Drew
> [snapback]2844399[/snapback]​*


Everything went real well with the antenna's, thanks! 

You dropped some real words of wisdom throughout this thread, I've been taking notes Homie!

Peace


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

where are those pics????
:biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

YEAH???????????????????????????????


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

daaaayyyyyyuuuuuummmmmm homie that is some nice work that you have done. thanks for the advice as well cause i will be getting a new project here in about a month or so! keep up the good work and keep posting pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

nice nice nice NICE work man that shits tight as hell how'd you learn all that (trail and error over the years?? or did you take classes?)


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 21 2005, 04:10 PM
> *daaaayyyyyyuuuuuummmmmm homie that is some nice work that you have done. thanks for the advice as well cause i will be getting a new project here in about a month or so! keep up the good work and keep posting pics! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2883668[/snapback]​*


Thanks!..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridinimpala1964_@Mar 21 2005, 05:57 PM
> *nice nice nice NICE work man that shits tight as hell how'd you learn all that (trail and error over the years?? or did you take classes?)
> [snapback]2884332[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro!!! I've been doing this for a long time....I went through a few years of schooling, plus worked at production shops for a while....but this type of stuff has always come naturally to me... I was always into art, and wood shop and electronics, and building things... so as my love for cars evolved, it kind of all came together.....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 21 2005, 11:23 AM
> *where are those pics????
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2881394[/snapback]​*


OK...OK...all right already........ :biggrin:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

.................


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

excuse me while i go change my undies! :cheesy:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Mar 22 2005, 08:08 AM
> *excuse me while i go change my undies! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2887386[/snapback]​*


for reals right!!!


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

very nice!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

DAMN!!! If i ever win the lottery, you are doing one of my cars... LOL If I win enough it should buy me a flaked out ferrari LOL


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 22 2005, 02:38 AM
> *OK...OK...all right already........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2886460[/snapback]​*



LOOKS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

I think I just wet myself ill be right back! :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Can't wait to see more uffin: uffin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 22 2005, 04:12 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hahaha you got the setup already installed :biggrin: thats style :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Damn Illustrious you do some good ass work very fuckin thorough, this car is gonna be a reall HEAD TURNER!!!! the paint just blings with perfection, post some more pics I love this thread, wish you had some more cars you've done on here..... :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

if that ain't FUK its bad as it!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

looks sweet only one thing where are the holes for your side trim???


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 11 2005, 06:15 PM
> *Here are some new pics....they aren't very exciting but... :dunno:
> [snapback]2840290[/snapback]​*


Those are very exciting to me. They are more motovating than you may think.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys!!!!!!!!! All of the good words are much appreciated!!!!!! I will continue to post pics........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 22 2005, 10:13 AM
> *looks sweet only one thing where are the holes for your side trim???
> [snapback]2888259[/snapback]​*


Good question.....I'm waiting to get the car reassembled so I can line them up perfectly straight.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 22 2005, 10:06 AM
> *if that ain't FUK its bad as it!
> [snapback]2888230[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: Sounds like a compliment.....if so thanks!!!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

who's car is this? what club?


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 22 2005, 06:06 PM
> *:dunno: Sounds like a compliment.....if so thanks!!!
> [snapback]2890272[/snapback]​*


definatly compliment, BAD AS FUK!


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

I was so much into looking at the paint and the patterns , I totally forgot that it even needed side trim . on a sunny day that car is gonna make people put on shades just to look at it ! once again fabulous work!


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 22 2005, 01:38 AM
> *OK...OK...all right already........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2886460[/snapback]​*



:0 :scrutinize: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Mar 22 2005, 06:28 PM
> *who's car is this? what club?
> [snapback]2890428[/snapback]​*


Not gonna say his name on here cuz I dont think he wants anyone to know its his just yet.....just will let you know that he's outta NY and has no club ties


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 22 2005, 04:41 PM
> *definatly compliment, BAD AS FUK!
> [snapback]2890489[/snapback]​*


well than thanks!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Probably the least glamourous, most time consuming and most hated parts of a paintjob like this, and also one of the reasons they are expensive........

Sand, reclear, sand, reclear, sand, reclear............this is number 3........


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 24 2005, 02:45 AM
> *Probably the least glamourous, most time consuming and most hated parts of a paintjob like this, and also one of the reasons they are expensive........
> 
> Sand, reclear, sand, reclear, sand, reclear............this is number 3........
> [snapback]2898550[/snapback]​*


3 times!!!! SSHIIIIZZZAM!!!!

Can you believe I hadn't seen this topic until today! Fantastic work. Fanterrific!!! Pimperish!!! haha.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Gawd damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 12 2005, 02:09 AM
> *I know that I sent you a similar reply in response to your PM, but after reading what I wrote I decided to post it up here, because a lot of people have had similar questions.....
> ....the price on a restoration really depends on the condition of the vehicle you are starting with......This impala's restoration is what you would consider a full restoration as opposed to a partial restoration....It is a frame off including new interior, new motor, extensive rust repair including having to replace both quarters...on top of a pretty involved paintjob and quite a bit of chrome plating...by the time all is said and done, this customer will have spent over $40,000, but you definitly don't have to spend that much to have a quality ride that you can cruise and add to later on when you get more cash...he opted to go for doing everything in one shot.....If he used his stock interior, motor and frame with no chrome,and went with a base/clear paint job....the ride would have still been clean and more in the $15,000-$20,000 range for his total investment....
> 
> ...



Words to live by!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 24 2005, 03:45 AM
> *Probably the least glamourous, most time consuming and most hated parts of a paintjob like this, and also one of the reasons they are expensive........
> 
> Sand, reclear, sand, reclear, sand, reclear............this is number 3........
> [snapback]2898550[/snapback]​*


And all this time I just thought that your right arm & hand were big and fuked up cuz you like to masturbate......alot! 






J/K keep up the good work!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 24 2005, 10:53 AM
> *Words to live by!!!!!
> [snapback]2899534[/snapback]​*


you sure? :biggrin:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Mar 24 2005, 01:05 PM
> *And all this time I just thought that your right arm & hand were big and fuked up cuz you like to masturbate......alot!
> J/K keep up the good work!
> [snapback]2900465[/snapback]​*


Well, that too................ :biggrin:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 24 2005, 09:48 AM
> *3 times!!!!  SSHIIIIZZZAM!!!!
> 
> Can you believe I hadn't seen this topic until today!   Fantastic work.  Fanterrific!!!   Pimperish!!! haha.
> [snapback]2899504[/snapback]​*


thanks!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
and thanks also...1 LO 64!!!!!!!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Sand, reclear, sand, reclear.........I hate this part........


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Subwoofer_@Mar 30 2005, 01:08 AM
> *very nice!
> [snapback]2927234[/snapback]​*


Thanks!............ :thumbsup:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

great :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

this stuff is crazy


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

it looks awesome so far! great work.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Hey Drew Not to get off the topic but in that pic you have 2 compressors??? Why... do ya paint with both hands & Feet with 4 guns.....LOL & hows that kero heater work out for ya.... dont ya get fumes in ya paint not to mention risk of fire from the vapors??? & the exhaust from that sucker is toxic... how many years ya been breathin that in?.... whats your .02 on that??? By the way.... car is BITCHIN :biggrin:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Mar 30 2005, 08:56 AM
> *Hey Drew Not to get off the topic but in that pic you have 2 compressors??? Why... do ya paint with both hands & Feet with 4 guns.....LOL  & hows that kero heater work out for ya.... dont ya get fumes in ya paint not to mention risk of fire from the vapors??? & the exhaust from that sucker is toxic... how many years ya been breathin that in?.... whats your .02 on that???  By the way.... car is BITCHIN :biggrin:
> [snapback]2928314[/snapback]​*


Hey whats up bro.....only one of the compressors is hooked up the other one is garbage that I've been meaning to get rid of for a few years now....I've been using the heater for probably about 6-7 years....never had a problem as far as fumes or anything, and the paint isn't as volital as everyone thinks...I know that you aren't supposed to use them inside and your supposed to keep any paint fumes away from open flames, but its also not a good idea to drink a lot of beer, smoke, and never where your seatbelt, and do wheelies on motorcycles, and ride in shorts and a t-shirt.........whatever.....hahahaha!!!!! Thanks bro!!!!!


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 30 2005, 10:29 AM
> *its also not a good idea to drink a lot of beer, smoke, and never where your seatbelt, and do wheelies on motorcycles, and ride in shorts and a t-shirt.........whatever.....hahahaha!!!!!
> [snapback]2928800[/snapback]​*



That made me laugh....LOL


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

the 64 in...2003


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

what do you charge for a job like this? damn, i wish i could paint like you. you got some skills. nice job! :biggrin:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Apr 2 2005, 02:20 PM
> * damn, i wish i could paint like you. you got some skills. nice job!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2944548[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

MORE PIX!!!!!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Apr 4 2005, 11:27 AM
> *MORE PIX!!!!!
> [snapback]2951551[/snapback]​*


I wish I had some to post, but there is nothing really too exciting to take pictures of....just colorsanding, rubbing, and polishing now........I'll be starting on the frame soon though........ :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Mar 12 2005, 03:14 PM
> *chrome it i did
> [snapback]2842865[/snapback]​*


you sound like yoda


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Apr 4 2005, 11:48 PM
> *I wish I had some to post, but there is nothing really too exciting to take pictures of....just colorsanding, rubbing, and polishing now........I'll be starting on the frame soon though........ :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2954975[/snapback]​*


what are u doing to the frame, reinforcements or just paint?


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 5 2005, 11:59 PM
> *what are u doing to the frame, reinforcements or just paint?
> [snapback]2960394[/snapback]​*


He already has a frame that is wrapped and molded.....I will be finalizing the body work and painting it........


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SOME VERY NICE ASS WORK!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2005, 09:12 AM
> *SOME VERY NICE ASS WORK!
> [snapback]2994615[/snapback]​*


Thanks!!!!!! I am going to try to take some pics tomorrow in the sun.........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Here are some new pics.......


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

............


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

..........


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

i love it!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

:0 HOLY HOT DAMN!!!... THOSE ARE SOME FUKIN FLAKES!!!!..... one of the best flake jobs i've ever seen!!!!! .... ^(%$($%$$(%(%%%$#*^$%!!!!!!!!.... :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0 wow!


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

CRAZYNESS!!!


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!! Here's a few more from today............


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

thats fukin sweet :0


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Apr 14 2005, 06:42 PM
> *thats fukin sweet :0
> [snapback]3002111[/snapback]​*


Thanks..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thats it for now.....Sorry the pics have been slow, but I've been sanding and reclearing for the last 3 weeks, so there hasn't been much to takes pictures of......I'll be starting on the frame shortly....so I'll take some pics of that........


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Thats sweet man, great work!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

So fucking beautiful!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Its looking way too chubby man, you got some talent. uffin:


----------



## Funk Master Flex (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 30 2005, 01:57 AM
> *Sand, reclear, sand, reclear.........I hate this part........
> [snapback]2927216[/snapback]​*


*THAT TRANNY IS SERIOUS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Apr 15 2005, 04:49 AM
> *Thats it for now.....Sorry the pics have been slow, but I've been sanding and reclearing for the last 3 weeks, so there hasn't been much to takes pictures of......I'll be starting on the frame shortly....so I'll take some pics of that........
> [snapback]3002143[/snapback]​*


I might catch crap for saying this but up till now roof patternz have all been abou the same or have been above the rest barely.. This shit blows aways anything I've ever seen! I love that to death... Never seen anything quite like it.. And then you didn't even use any special stuff like marblizer or different colors.. Just differnt bases! Man that's so awesome! Great job! Man I know you're charging an arm and a leg for that type of work..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

That shit is crazy....ridiculous!!!! :thumbsup:

I don't remember if you mention it or not...but what size flake is that? thanks!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Apr 14 2005, 09:29 PM
> *I might catch crap for saying this but up till now roof patternz have all been abou the same or have been above the rest barely..  This shit blows aways anything I've ever seen!  I love that to death...  Never seen anything quite like it..  And then you didn't even use any special stuff like marblizer or different colors..  Just differnt bases!  Man that's so awesome!  Great job!  Man I know you're charging an arm and a leg for that type of work..
> [snapback]3002880[/snapback]​*


Thanks, that is a really nice compliment...I really appreciate it....the roof is actually just different candy mixes over gold flake.....thanks again....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 14 2005, 09:59 PM
> *That shit is crazy....ridiculous!!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't remember if you mention it or not...but what size flake is that?  thanks!
> [snapback]3003053[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro....I'm not sure if I mentioned that either....its 1/128.....mini...


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

SHORTDOG 62
Thats sweet man, great work! 
USOFAMILY
So fucking beautiful! 
JasonJ
Its looking way too chubby man, you got some talent. 


--------------------------------------------------
Thanks guys!!!!!! and I was kind enough to supply JasonJ with a chubby! I'm such a nice guy........ hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

im loving it


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Apr 14 2005, 08:40 PM
> *Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!  Here's a few more from today............
> 
> 
> ...


 DAYMN!!! :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Apr 15 2005, 01:03 AM
> *SHORTDOG 62
> Thats sweet man, great work!
> USOFAMILY
> ...


Haha, i meant it as "chubby" = "phat"... like "that shit is looking phat"! (Bay area slang) But your interpretation was also correct... lol Something about a nice flake job always gives me a "chubby"! :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

r u planing on putting side trim on it?


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

tight ride homie!


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 30 2005, 08:53 PM
> *the 64 in...2003
> 
> 
> ...


what up?


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

a real master piece ,  
awesome job , lot of work 
how can some one ever come above this paintjob  
Respect Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

that paint is incredible on photo

i cant imagin seeing it in real life

and another thing ,that isnt a big deal,,but it still trips me out ,for some reason,,,is that this car is in ,New Jersey (of all places)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn look at that paint. :0 :0


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hella Tight ass Paint Job  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

BEST FLAKE JOB I EVER SEEN :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Apr 14 2005, 08:40 PM
> *Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!  Here's a few more from today............
> [snapback]3002101[/snapback]​*



that car is gonna cause accidents.
:biggrin: :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Apr 15 2005, 02:46 AM
> *Thanks..... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3002126[/snapback]​*




DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN how much flake did you use on here drew???????


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 15 2005, 03:26 AM
> *Haha, i meant it as "chubby" = "phat"... like "that shit is looking phat"! (Bay area slang) But your interpretation was also correct... lol Something about a nice flake job always gives me a "chubby"!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3003563[/snapback]​*



Nice save, but we know what he REALLY meant :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Damn DREW!!!! OUTSTANDING JOB!!! YOU ARE BLESSED MY FRIEND! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

amazing!!!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

you got a pm


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Apr 14 2005, 01:31 PM
> *Here are some new pics.......
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I have to ask.. How many times did you wet sand and re-clear this badboy :0 

Cause that looks wet as can be :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

like everyone said..paint looks really good..but how is the condition of the floors etc?


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Drew, I wish you could paint my car :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert64impala (Apr 21, 2005)

what size off flake have you painted on this beauty ?

i want to paint my sons pedalcar also in this kind off flake 
i now its just a pedalcar but my son and i will love it

thanks Robert


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## dlaregsirrah (Oct 28, 2004)

Man, I'm a fan of this post. This is a clean a$$ car.
Well, I can't afford the 15k job in 3 months, but I'm trying to put my 66 on the street. It's in the shop right now and it should be out soon. I was wondering if you could take a look at it and give me some advice? 

It's going to get painted dark grey and i'm going to black out the interior and chrome out the bumpers.....It also has a 4 pump set up right now. 

I've got a while before it's show material, but it's my project and i'm a patient person.

Let me know what you think?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=170766&hl=


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

well what is left to be said? Everyone has given you all the compliments that i could and would..I just have to say that you have yet to not amaze me with your work..The lincoln, the lac and now this...you definitely are talented from the looks of your work and are definitely worth every penny..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: I think it sucks!!!!!! Too much flake...car is too bright...



















..just kidding!! :biggrin: Shits the bomb! Update pics???


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

That turned out awesome


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

Yeah moo pics.
Great project.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 11 2005, 09:40 AM
> *I love that paint color!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Good work man.
> [snapback]2711094[/snapback]​*


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks for all of the nice compliments! I haven't had anything to post for awhile, because the first frame we were going to use turned out to be a disaster, so the car has been sitting for the past three weeks while we were trying to get a different frame.....but I finally have one and I've started the frame off part of the project....some plans have changed, we were originally going to candy the frame, but we've decided to just spray it black.....It should still look nice though.......

Here are some pics of the latest progress.....


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Awesome work Drew. Very informative and intelligent responses you're giving people. I like your attention to detail and doing things right the first time. Two thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@May 10 2005, 04:45 PM
> *Thanks for all of the nice compliments!  I haven't had anything to post for awhile, because the first frame we were going to use turned out to be a disaster, so the car has been sitting for the past three weeks while we were trying to get a different frame.....but I finally have one and I've started the frame off part of the project....some plans have changed, we were originally going to candy the frame, but we've decided to just spray it black.....It should still look nice though.......
> 
> Here are some pics of the latest progress.....
> [snapback]3120805[/snapback]​*



man, the new frame is pretty clean to be painted black. :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@May 10 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Thanks for all of the nice compliments!  I haven't had anything to post for awhile, because the first frame we were going to use turned out to be a disaster, so the car has been sitting for the past three weeks while we were trying to get a different frame.....but I finally have one and I've started the frame off part of the project....some plans have changed, we were originally going to candy the frame, but we've decided to just spray it black.....It should still look nice though.......
> 
> Here are some pics of the latest progress.....
> [snapback]3120805[/snapback]​*




this is inspiring, and theres not much threads on layitlow that are to me, this one truely is the best ive seen in a long time. I love the shit you do, and theres nothing wrong with a black chassis, infact, homie and me who are building his 63 decided a couple of months ago to do the underside all black too, its lowriders should lay low so you dont even see the underside :biggrin:


----------



## Robert64impala (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@May 10 2005, 09:14 AM
> *what size off flake have you painted on this beauty ?
> 
> i want to paint my sons pedalcar also in this kind off flake
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

here are some more pictures from today........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Here is the frame we are using.....


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Car looks great. btw, are you going to paint/shave the fire wall?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@May 10 2005, 09:54 PM
> *Car looks great. btw, are you going to paint/shave the fire wall?
> [snapback]3122328[/snapback]​*


good question?


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

test fitting the new frame........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@May 10 2005, 07:54 PM
> *Car looks great. btw, are you going to paint/shave the fire wall?
> [snapback]3122328[/snapback]​*


Yes...it is an easier job once the frame and motor are out of the way....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

........


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

thats it for now.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i wonder where that frame came from..??... looks like a down south frame....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@May 10 2005, 10:12 PM
> *thats it for now.....
> [snapback]3122373[/snapback]​*


whats the fuck you mean."thats all for now"..... you dont post for weeks and expect us to hear "thats all for now..".....screw you.... you better post more..... :angry:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 10 2005, 08:15 PM
> *whats the fuck you mean."thats all for now"..... you dont post for weeks and expect us to hear "thats all for now..".....screw you.... you better post more..... :angry:
> [snapback]3122385[/snapback]​*


Hahahaha.......settle.....settle...................


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hmmm maybe a north carolina frame


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

absolutely fuckin gorgeous...thios is worth a good 75,000 grand to have done if you plan on doign the whoel car like that paint came out....my o my....what do you charge to sometign liek this????? is the questin we are all wondering?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@May 10 2005, 11:54 PM
> *absolutely fuckin gorgeous...thios is worth a good 75,000 grand to have done if you plan on doign the whoel car like that paint came out....my o my....what do you charge to sometign liek this????? is the questin we are all wondering?
> [snapback]3122721[/snapback]​*


Damn man... $75k??? When you get ready, you give me a call, ill do your shit just like this for HALF PRICE! What a deal! :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robert64impala_@May 10 2005, 04:51 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3121175[/snapback]​*


Mini


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 11 2005, 12:46 AM
> *hmmm maybe a north carolina frame
> [snapback]3122684[/snapback]​*



and a nice one at that. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

from what i can see :thumbsup:


----------



## dlaregsirrah (Oct 28, 2004)

Now that's funny. You make it sould like he's breaking up with you :tears: 



> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 10 2005, 10:15 PM
> *whats the fuck you mean."thats all for now"..... you dont post for weeks and expect us to hear "thats all for now..".....screw you.... you better post more..... :angry:
> [snapback]3122385[/snapback]​*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlaregsirrah_@May 11 2005, 11:23 AM
> *Now that's funny.  You make it sould like he's breaking up with you  :tears:
> [snapback]3124308[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlaregsirrah_@May 11 2005, 11:23 AM
> *Now that's funny.  You make it sould like he's breaking up with you  :tears:
> [snapback]3124308[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@May 11 2005, 04:13 AM
> *and a nice one at that.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3123465[/snapback]​*


Actually Jason...I hate to say anything, but I was expecting a little better....he's not going to have the money to cover the work that is necessary to get the frame ready to spray.....that is why we decided just to spray it black....but I can't thank you enough for helping us.... thanks to you I can finally get back to work and hopefully make some progress on the car again.... I'll be talking to you soon with that big order.... :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

man the body is awsome... but no candy on the frame?.... how is the customer gonna skimp on the frame after spending that much on the car?.... just my .02 cents


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@May 11 2005, 05:27 PM
> *Actually Jason...I hate to say anything, but I was expecting a little better....
> [snapback]3125927[/snapback]​*



you wont find a better frame for the money.




its clean, and smooth.


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@May 11 2005, 07:42 PM
> *you wont find a better frame for the money.
> its clean, and smooth.
> [snapback]3127168[/snapback]​*


It was definitly good for the price....not disputing that......but clean and smooth? The frame needs about 60 hours of bodywork...... It seems to have a descent wrap on it, but thats about it.....its fine though we're going to spray it black....again, good lookin out bro....we finally have a frame for the car....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 11 2005, 07:13 PM
> *man the body is awsome... but no candy on the frame?.... how is the customer gonna skimp on the frame after spending that much on the car?.... just my .02 cents
> [snapback]3127065[/snapback]​*


Trust me, this isn't the route either of us wanted to go.....but the reality is there is not enough money and not enough time.....


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@May 12 2005, 02:07 AM
> *It was definitly good for the price....not disputing that......but clean and smooth?  The frame needs about 60 hours of bodywork......  It seems to have a descent wrap on it, but thats about it.....its fine though we're going to spray it black....again, good lookin out bro....we finally have a frame for the car....
> [snapback]3128074[/snapback]​*



Are you keeping in mind one key element here. ITS A FRAME, FULLY WRAPPED IN 1/4" STEEL.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I have no idea the money spent on the frame nor have seen a close up picture of it...but......here is 1/4" and 3/16" frame powdercoated.....so no filler was used. Just welded and grinded....and this was a quick one. :dunno: Again, I don't know the cost.


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice ass paint job. Nice ass color. Props...




Czarr :biggrin:


----------



## dlaregsirrah (Oct 28, 2004)

So when do you plan to be done? I hope to have my car done in about 2 months. I'm moving into a house so my money is tight.


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

yea 75 k that paint job alone is like 10-15k i would think then frame interior motor juice all that....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 12 2005, 08:08 AM
> *I have no idea the money spent on the frame nor have seen a close up picture of it...but......here is 1/4" and 3/16" frame powdercoated.....so no filler was used.  Just welded and grinded....and this was a quick one.  :dunno:  Again, I don't know the cost.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE HILL BILLY SHIT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@May 17 2005, 04:04 PM
> *LOOKS LIKE HILL BILLY SHIT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3150388[/snapback]​*


Yippie kiyi yeeaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!! TTT for Illustrious.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Don't really have any new pics...I've been tearing down the rolling chassis, and getting the firewall ready for paint....there really hasn't been much to take pics of...

here's one of the firewall.......


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

it is heart breaking that, that frame wont be kandied


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

DAAAAAAAAMMMNNN!!!!! this of tha chaaaaiiin!!! VERRY NIICE!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Anymore progress???


----------



## L0WKEY (Jun 6, 2005)

DATS PHAT


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt.....just don't want to loose it....the project is going on the shelf for a little while, so the customer can have some time to get the rest of the parts we need.....I have a few more pics that I will post....but that will be it for a little while.... :tears:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

this thread needs to be brought back from the dead! :angel: is the car done yet? ive been following up on this car since the start


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

I just saw ALL 23pages and Damm NICE azz paint job .....props too ya . But we are wanting to see the finished product.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

keep that clean work. it's awesome. 
new pics, please.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@May 12 2005, 01:12 AM
> *Trust me, this isn't the route either of us wanted to go.....but the reality is there is not enough money and not enough time.....
> [snapback]3128087[/snapback]​*


you should have thrown it in for free!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## FtwKandyMan (Sep 23, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

pics??? the suspense is killing me............lol.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

i was looking foward to see this car at the drastic bbq.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Aug 16 2005, 11:04 PM~3639834
> *i was looking foward to see this car at the drastic bbq.
> *


i heard the project is on hold........ :tears:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Aug 16 2005, 09:04 PM~3639834
> *i was looking foward to see this car at the drastic bbq.
> *


next year...definitly


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

At this point, all of the paint work is finished....and the body is back on the frame temporarily....I reassembled a rolling chassis with the old suspension parts so that I could tow it over to a storage unit.... The customer will hopefully be ready to continue on the project in a few months, and when the car comes back over to the shop, I will have all of the parts and chrome to completly reassemble the car with no interuptions....I will be posting pics as the car comes together...thanks for all of the props...hopefully everyone will check back when the car comes back and this topic gets going again! Thanks......

Drew


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 2 2005, 11:50 PM~2677015
> *that dont sound right to me ......... you love me ,and you want me to stroke you ego....... thats just not right....... :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: you providing services??? :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Illustrious Auto Works



THIS CAR IS THE SHIT ANY 64 WATCH OUT THIS 64 IS FUCKING CLEAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT TOGHETER YOUR THE MAN :worship: I HAD CANDY PAINT JOB'S BUT THIS ONE RIGHT HERE :worship: HOW MUCH YOU CHARGE TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THE 64 LOL


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 25 2005, 11:24 AM~3690066
> *Illustrious Auto Works
> THIS CAR IS THE SHIT ANY 64 WATCH OUT THIS 64 IS FUCKING CLEAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT TOGHETER YOUR THE MAN :worship: I HAD CANDY PAINT JOB'S BUT THIS ONE RIGHT HERE :worship: HOW MUCH YOU CHARGE TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THE 64 LOL
> *


thanks bro...I cant wait for it to be finished either.... :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:0 Amazing work. Mad talent, please post up when the ride gets piece together!!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Looks amazing!! :thumbsup: Can't wait for more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

:tears: :tears: where o where did this thread go...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 20 2005, 07:20 PM~3852689
> *:tears:  :tears: where o where did this thread go...
> *



keep an eye out for a new thread coming soon from this shop. :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

The paint is nice


----------



## lj22 (Aug 12, 2005)

loving it :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

And it's an SS too, you just can't beat that...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

TELL RAVI TO GIVE ME ALL THOSE IMPS HE GOT IN HIS YARD AND GET HIS ASS IN GEAR AND FINISH THAT CAR ALREADY! TIME TO GET THAT BITCH ON THA STREEETS OF NY!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

whats up with this car


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 7 2006, 03:27 AM~4793687
> *whats up with this car
> *



temporarily on hold


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

still on hold.....what the hell.... :angry:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 13 2006, 05:38 PM~5235715
> *still on hold.....what the hell.... :angry:
> *



till mine is done. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Man, I missed this build, never seen it b4 till now, I love how you pay real good attention to detail on the body, I totally agree with you on the painting panel by panel method, it allows you to concentrate on a small amount of space and laying down even strokes, definatly worth trying!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

any updates pics!!!


----------



## Swazo (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Mar 8 2005, 04:09 PM~2824633
> *This is going to sound strange, but I feel in most cases the more money you spend buying the car, the more money you are wasting....until you get upwards of 15-20K you are almost always buying a car that has had and amatuer attempt at restoring it....These cars are 40+ years old and are very expensive to restore properly, so somewhere along the line usually at least once or twice, the car has been "repaired" by people who are less than qualified in an attempt to save money.  We all know what an Impala that goes for say, 6-10K looks like.....it looks descent, but not prestine....and when you start getting into it you will most likely find some pretty unbelievable half assed repairs....and that is exactly why the car only looked descent.....so from my experience a 4-12K impala is basically a 2K Impala with a shitty restoration attempt that varies in age....the newer the crappy resto. the more it costs.....If you are looking to own a completely restored prestine classic, in my opinion the best thing you should do is buy a 2-4K project and have it restored by a reputable shop, or buy one that was recently restored for upwards of 15-20K.....from what I've seen, anything in the middle is just a "polished turd".........
> *



Oh man, you hit the nail right on the head! I've learned the hard way and couldn't agree with you more.

Also, normally I really do not like patterns at all. For whatever reason, they simply do not look good to me. BUT, what you have done looks AMAZING and like something that I would want on my own ride. The attention to detail that you have is second to none, and it shows in the quality of work you produce. MAD props, and keep it up!


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

will look mean when its done :cheesy:


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

A-WE-SOME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

SWEET RIDE VATO I LIKED HOW U SHOW THE BEFORE AND AFTER BECAUSE NOW I WILL ROUGHLY KNOW WHAT I MIGHT HAVE TO DEAL WITH ON MY 64 THAT I JUST BROUGHT FROM ONE OF MY HOMIES. BY THE WAY DO YOU STILL HAVE THE 64 IMPALA HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Apr 8 2007, 07:51 PM~7645501
> *SWEET RIDE VATO I LIKED HOW U SHOW THE BEFORE AND AFTER BECAUSE NOW I WILL ROUGHLY KNOW WHAT I MIGHT HAVE TO DEAL WITH ON MY 64 THAT I JUST BROUGHT FROM ONE OF MY HOMIES.  BY THE WAY DO YOU STILL  HAVE THE 64 IMPALA HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *



it is sitting in storage...


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Ravi....I lost your number when my phone broke....I need to get in touch with you...
Dino's Caddy will be done this week.


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

Thats dedication.............. Much props to you...... thats some crazy work. :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Apr 10 2007, 10:57 PM~7663087
> *Ravi....I lost your number when my phone broke....I need to get in touch with you...
> Dino's Caddy will be done this week.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 11 2007, 10:01 PM~7671171
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 10 2005, 07:42 PM~2835668
> *decent??? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT MAN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! TAKES ALOT OF HEART TO GET IT THAT WAY


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

cover car in the works!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

that mug is wet!!!!!!!


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

What happen with this car? are they taken in anymore work right now?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ANY NEW PIC'S OF IT PUT BACK TOGETHER


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

any more pics of this car?


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Dec 26 2007, 11:47 PM~9539607
> *any more pics of this car?
> *


x2 any updates


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

that flake and patterns looks GREAT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 27 2007, 01:57 AM~9539696
> *x2 any updates
> *



i saw the car last week.. no updates...it should be starting back up real soon...


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 27 2007, 10:40 PM~9546812
> *i saw the car last week.. no updates...it should be starting back up real soon...
> *


Cant wait to see it,i love drews work!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 11 2006, 02:31 PM~6547912
> *Man, I missed this build, never seen it b4 till now,*


ME TOO :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*hopefuly its out for the summer*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 31 2007, 01:54 AM~9570651
> *hopefuly its out for the summer
> *



:nosad:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 5 2008, 08:38 PM~9616365
> *:nosad:
> *


*the owner has plans.....i hope it works out....*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 6 2008, 04:23 AM~9619236
> *the owner has plans.....i hope it works out....
> *



i hope it does too..a lot needs to be done and summer will be here before you know it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I have to admit, I am not a fan of candy and flake, but this paint job is off the hook and this picture will never get old. uffin:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

any updates


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Maybe next year we will see it or later this year


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Loving that flake and candy. :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

that flake is sick


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 6 2008, 12:48 PM~9620443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe next spring............


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 15 2008, 02:15 AM~11604050
> *maybe next spring............
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:rant: :rant: :guns:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

i always wondered what happened to this car.....


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

any updates???


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

dont believe this car has ever seen the road ..... what a shame!!!!!!!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Lost touch with the owner of this car... anyone who knows him can you let him know I've been trying to get in touch with him... I really want to finish this project


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Illustrious Auto Works said:


> Lost touch with the owner of this car... anyone who knows him can you let him know I've been trying to get in touch with him... I really want to finish this project


I will tell him drew.


----------



## klen grn (Jul 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:hey bro really like that name on ur shop :thumbsup: ... from illustrious car club out in CALI ... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Illustrious Auto Works said:


> thats it for now.....I'll be sanding and reclearing for a few days, but as soon as I get some more interesting pics I will definitly post them....
> 
> Drew










:thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Bumping this for a friend of mine. This car is mine now, not that it means it will ever be finished, but there is still a chance.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

just finish it already


----------

